# Memorial in Hull



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello there
I've being reading the Hull Daily Mail.It seems there will be a moments silence for the men lost from Hull when those three trawlers went down 40 years ago. "Ross Cleveland", "Kingston Peridot", "St. Romanus"
I like to be there. Its on sunday 27th Jan I believe.
I remember our Headmaster annoucing these losses at morning assembly at Francis Askew Senior School.
I can still remember the feeling of grief around Hessel Road. Very black time indeed.
I live in NW USA but planning on going home in a few weeks its been 7 years since I was there.
I"ll visit the memorial on "Bullnose'" and pay my repects.
Last time I was there seeing fish dock like it was, what a sad sight to see the place in its final decline.
All "Safely Anchored" now I guess. 
all the very best regards
Terence Hughes


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

a good post...........

thank you


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

nice one terry, i think there will be a few there, it will be nice to see some old ship mates i will be taking my camera, i will post some to you, all the best --jerry


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Jerry
I bet there will be, a few there, I'll be there in spirit and thinking about you all,

all the best
Terry


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
When I first went to Hull for my time at the Boulevard Nautical School in 1956 I went to an evening Church Service at a Church on or in Hessle Road.
The service was in memory of crew members of the Lorella and the Rodrigo it stays with me to this day.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## lex (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello all
I found this link to BBC about the tradgedy a sad month indeed.
Regards Alex

http://www.bbc.co.uk/humber/content/articles/2008/01/24/trawler_tragedy_feature.shtml


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

There is a very good book about the tragedy called A Dark Winter and it was available from Hull Daily Mail on Blundells Corner. Cheers Jan.


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Lex
Thanks very much for those links, brought back loads of memories.
All the best

Janathull 
thanks I'll maybe check that out when I'm back over there
All the best


----------



## limeybiker (Dec 8, 2007)

Today is the 53rd anniversary of the loss of the Lorella and Rodrigo.

I would like some photos of these two if anyone has any.


----------



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

There's also a lockhead service at St Andrew's Dock at noon


----------

